# Swiss Railway Cab Ride Videos



## NS VIA Fan (Feb 25, 2021)

I've been watching some Swiss Railway Cab Ride Videos and the 4K picture quality is excellent.

Here's a summer ride from Tirano, Italy to St. Moritz





And the return from St. Moritz in winter


----------



## jiml (Mar 3, 2021)

That's an excellent series. Are you also a watcher of Don Coffey's UK cab videos? 

Example:


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 5, 2021)

I remember in the early 90s, we did Milan, Venice then Switzerland. We took the winter version of the Bernina Express from Tirano to San Moritz. No special tourist cars - just two combination cab, first class and second class cars. One guy was in second class and we were the only ones in 1st class. So I went up to the Italian engineer and I, who spoke no Italian and he, who spoke no English managed to communicate that I was a RR Museum volunteer and would love to stand in the cab with him. He let me. I was so overwhelmed with the Brusio Circular and the spectacular scenery, I forgot to take any pictures. After a few small stops, we got to one where he was getting off and he indicated I had to go back to my seat. After San Moritz, we did the Glacier Express but I will forever kick myself for forgetting I had a camera in my hand and forgot to use it.


----------



## Cal (Mar 5, 2021)

Do I see streetrunning


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 5, 2021)

Cal said:


> Do I see streetrunning



Yes.....and leaving Tirano the train goes through a roundabout!


----------



## Cal (Mar 5, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Yes.....and leaving Tirano the train goes through a roundabout!


That's awesome, I personally love streetrunning because it's so unique


----------



## Gemuser (Mar 5, 2021)

Cal said:


> That's awesome, I personally love streetrunning because it's so unique


Triano is not the only street running on that line. Many of the villages [not all] south of Poschiavo have street running through them, one even has ordinary bus stop where the train stops!


----------



## Cal (Mar 5, 2021)

Gemuser said:


> Triano is not the only street running on that line. Many of the villages [not all] south of Poschiavo have street running through them, one even has ordinary bus stop where the train stops!


That is simply amazing. Wish America had more stuff like that. I may be the only one to think that way though


----------



## jiml (Mar 6, 2021)

Cal said:


> That is simply amazing. Wish America had more stuff like that. I may be the only one to think that way though


The areas where there is already street running create enough problems. It's hard to get through a week without at least one incident in places like Ashland, VA, or La Grange, KY.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Mar 6, 2021)

Street running is quite dangerous and slow. Anyone running a railroad should avoid it at all costs. The ones in existence today are based on historical decisions that would be avoided if someone was building a route today.


----------



## Cal (Mar 6, 2021)

jiml said:


> The areas where there is already street running create enough problems. It's hard to get through a week without at least one incident in places like Ashland, VA, or La Grange, KY.


Mhm, that is why I said "I may be the only one to think that way though."


----------

